# leaking eheim pro3



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine leaked once after a cleaning. It was the o-ring. It wasn't seated properly. Was very difficult to reseat. They must shrink over time. Got it back eventually, but bought a couple of spares for next time. Realized that if it broke, or was really shot I was out of luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Mine leaked once after a cleaning. It was the o-ring. It wasn't seated properly. Was very difficult to reseat. They must shrink over time. Got it back eventually, but bought a couple of spares for next time. Realized that if it broke, or was really shot I was out of luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that's not good to hear that it was really difficult to reseat. i'll have to open up the unit to take a look. how old was your filter when it started leaking and how long has it been since you fixed? also where did you find the spare o-rings? thanks.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

It was about 6 months old and ha sbeen 2 months since. 

I wouldn't call it a "fix" per se as much as my inexperience with the filter. I decided to clean the seal, so I pulled it off, then couldn't get it back. I did so partially because I never "greased" it and wanted to do so.

Lesson learned, grease a new seal immed. Reseat it porpoerly before trying to cap the canister. Don't unseat it again if not having problems. Always have a spare.

I don;t think this was an y different than other canisters, I just was a little green and careless.

AB


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> It was about 6 months old and ha sbeen 2 months since.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a "fix" per se as much as my inexperience with the filter. I decided to clean the seal, so I pulled it off, then couldn't get it back. I did so partially because I never "greased" it and wanted to do so.
> 
> ...


i called eheim today and they said its a priming problem and they're sending me the replacement parts. out of curiosity, did you use the grease for the o-ring or the seal between the motor and the cannister body? what kind of grease did you use? is vasoline ok? thanks again.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Silicone grease is usually what is supplied with Eheim filters and should be used as the lubricant to reseal the filter.

Vasoline is not as good, as it may dissolve the latex, etc.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I am not aware that Eheim uses latex in any of their seals. Per Eheim's website, Regular Vaseline is OK to use as a lubricant for their seals & o-rings. Actually, here is the link
http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index9d08.html?id=31494&typ=faq&bereich=produkte


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, there you go. Straight from the manufacturer


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

The leak is a priming problem? You can't prime when you have a leak - no seal, no priming. Haven't heard of priming problem causing a leak out of the lid or power connection.

Keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

well its been a couple of weeks and no more leaks from the power cord. this is the priming pump that i replaced, i'm pretty sure that the inside of it wasn't supposed to be dirty at all. it was pretty easy to do, i then vaselined every o ring in the filter before i reassembled it.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm looking to add another canister and I was thinking of adding the 2075. I heard that they had some leak issues just wondering if this is what it was? ^
Was the priming pump the main issue (leaking) with the earlier models (2071, 2073, 2075) and has it been resolved? . Also can anyone tell me ( if they tested it) what the gph flow of the 2075 is "with media"? I know that motor output is 330 gph with no restrictions. Thanks and all info welcome.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Rudy said:


> I'm looking to add another canister and I was thinking of adding the 2075. I heard that they had some leak issues just wondering if this is what it was? ^
> Was the priming pump the main issue (leaking) with the earlier models (2071, 2073, 2075) and has it been resolved? . Also can anyone tell me ( if they tested it) what the gph flow of the 2075 is "with media"? I know that motor output is 330 gph with no restrictions. Thanks and all info welcome.


i don't know if the problems have been resolved but after i installed the new part eheim shipped me i haven't had a problem yet (knock on wood). i also haven't touched the priming button at all since then.

i was thinking of getting a pro3e because i haven't heard about that many problems with them. anyone else want to chime in on their issues or non issues between the different filters.


----------



## Mike Cobbing (Apr 6, 2011)

*Eheim pro 3*

Hey all. My name is mike and i have a eheim pro 3 2075 and i have tried cleaning it and silicone on most of the seals and it still leaks. how do i contact eheim i have looked it up in Canada and got nothing its driving me nuts cuz this filter is less than a year old a month before fathers day. also i have an in line uv sterilizer and was wondering if that is causing to much back pressure. its ratted for more than my pump puts out i think. HELP!!!


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mike Cobbing said:


> Hey all. My name is mike and i have a eheim pro 3 2075 and i have tried cleaning it and silicone on most of the seals and it still leaks. how do i contact eheim i have looked it up in Canada and got nothing its driving me nuts cuz this filter is less than a year old a month before fathers day. also i have an in line uv sterilizer and was wondering if that is causing to much back pressure. its ratted for more than my pump puts out i think. HELP!!!


Where is it leaking from?


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just my.02>>>> I have a Rena XP3 that leaked out of the electrical cord area. I found that I had too much pressure on the intake and outtake area. I had heavy duty tubing pushing down on the intake.....I also had the same kind of tubing comming out of the outtake at an 80 degree angle, causing more akward pressure on the unit. I tried everything from Vaseline to teflon tape around the intake/outtake area. Just when I thought it was fixed another drop would end up on the floor. I also noticed my canister was filling up with air. I replaced the tubing with a more flexible (and cheaper) tubing. I haven't had any problem in the last couple of weeks. 

I know the OP was talking about a P3 Eheim and not a Rena. I just thought this little bit of info would help.
BTW....I also have a Eheim 2075 P3 running next to my Rena. No problems yet....(knock on wood).


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

deeda said:


> I am not aware that Eheim uses latex in any of their seals. Per Eheim's website, Regular Vaseline is OK to use as a lubricant for their seals & o-rings. Actually, here is the link
> http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index9d08.html?id=31494&typ=faq&bereich=produkte


Yourhttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/7555-eheim-rubber-seals-vaseline.html link didnt work but I knew regular vaseline in america is not good. Silicone based is what you want, not petroleum based...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm.. mine didnt work either  here...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/7555-eheim-rubber-seals-vaseline.html


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?id=31494&typ=faq&bereich=produkte

It still works for me. I did notice that Eheim has updated their website for the U.S. and the FAQ section is extremely limited on the new site.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

So according to Eheim petroleum jelly is okay to use.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Yup^


----------



## Mike Cobbing (Apr 6, 2011)

*leaking por 3 eheim*

im not sure where its leaking from the next step for me i guess is to take out the light and see if that helps. I think its filling up the head unit and then overflowing out because it takes at least three hours to leak out


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> Just my.02>>>> I have a Rena XP3 that leaked out of the electrical cord area. I found that I had too much pressure on the intake and outtake area. I had heavy duty tubing pushing down on the intake.....I also had the same kind of tubing comming out of the outtake at an 80 degree angle, causing more akward pressure on the unit. I tried everything from Vaseline to teflon tape around the intake/outtake area. Just when I thought it was fixed another drop would end up on the floor. I also noticed my canister was filling up with air. I replaced the tubing with a more flexible (and cheaper) tubing. I haven't had any problem in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I know the OP was talking about a P3 Eheim and not a Rena. I just thought this little bit of info would help.
> BTW....I also have a Eheim 2075 P3 running next to my Rena. No problems yet....(knock on wood).





Mike Cobbing said:


> im not sure where its leaking from the next step for me i guess is to take out the light and see if that helps. I think its filling up the head unit and then overflowing out because it takes at least three hours to leak out


If the head is filling up then it sounds like the problem i had. Is it leaking out from the power cord? If so then its the primer, take a look at the pics from the previous posts


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

*All eheim pro 3 ( 2075 , 2073, & 2071) owners more news*

Just some more info. The paragraph in quotation below are not my comments just some info I copied and pasted from the UK plant forum. You can find the a lot of good info if you read all the pages. Its a good read 

"Just an update on my previous post , I just have spoken to John Allen a UK Distributor for Eheim , and asked about the leaking issues with this series of pumps , he was a cracking bloke to talk to and told me that Eheim know about the problem and updated these units in August last year , so Ehiem hope this has resolved the issue (time will tell). I am going to order one today as I feel a little more confident now that at least I have some one to go back to if there are issues in " 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=6481


----------



## Lyretail (Apr 8, 2011)

I have an Eheim ProII and it does the same thing (leak from the power cord area). I have to replace the oring and it's been on order for 3 weeks! Glad I don't rely on this thing, but it's going to be used on my river system tank...I want to make sure it's totally reliable before hooking it up!

Does anyone here keep their eheims in a tote/bucket just in case?? LOL!


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

I keep all my canisters filter in a plastic rubbermaid containers. I also have a water alarm in each container so i get a warning just in case. You have to be home though LOL. Replacing hardwood or laminate is expensive!!!


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Rudy, thanks for the link regarding the pro3 models. It was an extremely interesting read and should be very helpful to someone trying to troubleshoot these models.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

holy crow, my filter is leaking again from the power cord. good thing i put the filter in a tray. i noticed this when i was putting in dry ferts and noticed that the water line was too low. i can't believe this happened again and after i got a replacement primer from eheim last year. yikes, has anyone else had their pro3 filter leak again?


----------



## knocks (Jan 29, 2005)

I have one 2075 and its start leaking today :S I use maintenance spray to clean all the orings but i think the problem is inside because the water comes from the power cord like jjlin78.
jjlin78 what eheim say to you? Have you try to clean the priming seal?


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

i was planning on buying a cannister filter from eheim, now i'm scared my hardwood floors might get messed up.......is this a common theme on all their filters or is this affecting just certain models?


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

zyn1 said:


> i was planning on buying a cannister filter from eheim, now i'm scared my hardwood floors might get messed up.......is this a common theme on all their filters or is this affecting just certain models?


I have not experienced, or heard of, this issue with their classic line of canisters.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

knocks said:


> I have one 2075 and its start leaking today :S I use maintenance spray to clean all the orings but i think the problem is inside because the water comes from the power cord like jjlin78.
> jjlin78 what eheim say to you? Have you try to clean the priming seal?


i talked to eheim today and they are sending me some replacement parts, again. my unit is still under warranty and i gave them the case number from the first time i had this problem. i'll post pics of what they send when it comes in. check out post #23 and follow the link, it will list a name of the eheim european contact.



zyn1 said:


> i was planning on buying a cannister filter from eheim, now i'm scared my hardwood floors might get messed up.......is this a common theme on all their filters or is this affecting just certain models?


it seems that the problem is isolated to the pro3's made around 2007 or 2008. i'm not really sure though.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

zyn1 said:


> i was planning on buying a cannister filter from eheim, now i'm scared my hardwood floors might get messed up.......is this a common theme on all their filters or is this affecting just certain models?





rudy said:


> i keep all my canisters filter in a plastic rubbermaid containers. I also have a water alarm in each container so i get a warning just in case. You have to be home though lol. Replacing hardwood or laminate is expensive!!!





rudy said:


> just some more info. The paragraph in quotation below are not my comments just some info i copied and pasted from the uk plant forum. You can find the a lot of good info if you read all the pages. Its a good read
> 
> "just an update on my previous post , i just have spoken to john allen a uk distributor for eheim , and asked about the leaking issues with this series of pumps , he was a cracking bloke to talk to and told me that eheim know about the problem and updated these units in august last year , so ehiem hope this has resolved the issue (time will tell). I am going to order one today as i feel a little more confident now that at least i have some one to go back to if there are issues in "
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=6481


no complaints about the newer pro 3's ( so far)


----------



## diverguy (Apr 30, 2011)

Lyretail said:


> I have an Eheim ProII and it does the same thing (leak from the power cord area). I have to replace the oring and it's been on order for 3 weeks! Glad I don't rely on this thing, but it's going to be used on my river system tank...I want to make sure it's totally reliable before hooking it up!
> 
> Does anyone here keep their eheims in a tote/bucket just in case?? LOL!


My Pro 3 just started leaking within the past two months .. it seems to take a while before it actually has a visible leak .. but my hardwood floor is now toast but I found a solution .. at least until I find a real solution through Eheim. Square container with a furnace condensation pump at the end that will pump the water back in the tank once it leaks too much. Not very impressed with Eheim right now.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> Just my.02>>>> I have a Rena XP3 that leaked out of the electrical cord area. I found that I had too much pressure on the intake and outtake area. I had heavy duty tubing pushing down on the intake.....I also had the same kind of tubing comming out of the outtake at an 80 degree angle, causing more akward pressure on the unit. I tried everything from Vaseline to teflon tape around the intake/outtake area. Just when I thought it was fixed another drop would end up on the floor. I also noticed my canister was filling up with air. I replaced the tubing with a more flexible (and cheaper) tubing. I haven't had any problem in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I know the OP was talking about a P3 Eheim and not a Rena. I just thought this little bit of info would help.
> BTW....I also have a Eheim 2075 P3 running next to my Rena. No problems yet....(knock on wood).


Yes, there can't be weird angles on the inlet/outlet housing. The hoses have to be 'at rest' and seated properly. You, me, and at least one other (nonc) have experienced leaking through the cord hole in just this way. Solution is to relieve the strain on the tubes going into the quick release. Otherwise, flawless filter!


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

diverguy said:


> My Pro 3 just started leaking within the past two months .. it seems to take a while before it actually has a visible leak .. but my hardwood floor is now toast but I found a solution .. at least until I find a real solution through Eheim. Square container with a furnace condensation pump at the end that will pump the water back in the tank once it leaks too much. Not very impressed with Eheim right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30466
> ...


If your filter is older then (Aug 2010) then its prone to leaking. Read posting #23. How old is your filter? and great solution for a leaky filter.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

so i got my replacement parts from eheim today and they sent me an entire new pump head so i don't have to open up the old pump and put in new parts. i guess because its my second time calling them with the same problem that they decided to send me a new pump head. i hope that this will be the last time i post about this filter with this problem.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Keep us updated !!!


----------



## wiseguy127 (Jan 10, 2011)

For people having a leaky eheim pro 3 here is the thread that fixed one of mine only cost 5.00 dollars for the silicone grease to fix it.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=414028


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Great link ^ thanks for the post wiseguy


----------



## Foggy Pants (May 26, 2011)

Hi, just thought I'd join up as I bought 2 2073's for my tank and a 2075 for my friend. Both mine started leaking last week following a water change. I bought mine in March last year, mislaid the receipt and was worried it was an expensive fix. However, it's not at all.

As stated in the UKAPS forum, link posted earlier in the thread, Eheim recognised there was a problem and made modifications. Pump heads built from Aug 2010 do not leak, or at least have no reported problems as yet. After reading about what the problem was, I spoke to my retailer where I bought them, explained the issue and the fact as both my filters had failed, my tank now had no filtration or circulation. He got straight on to the UK importer and gave me two options. Either post the heads back and they would send new ones out, or pay a holding deposit and they would send the new heads out and refund me the deposit once they receive the old ones back... aparently lots of people were not returning the old heads and they were incurring the costs. I went for the pay the deposit option and they were sent out same day on a next day courier.

When I explained that I did not know if my friend was having any issues, but was concerned that it may leak at some point, they just said they would replace it anyway.

As the 2071/73/75 range were only released in July 2009, the first ones are all still under the 3 year warranty until July 2012 so no proof of purchase is needed until that time. Certainly in the UK, there is no problem with getting them swapped for the newer spec heads and I'm sure it'll be the same in any country. If your retailer gives any problem, go to the importer for your country direct. If you get any problems, though I doubt you will, quote to them what you have read on here and other online fish/plant forums and how everyone else is getting it changed without any problem.

If you have not experienced any leaking but you bought new before Aug 2010, I'd suggest a call to the importer to question the issue. If you bought second hand and have the issue, go to the importer and discuss, perhaps leave out the detail about buying second hand.... if you're not asked, you're not telling any lie. As it's a known issue, they should replace anyhow.

The only cost to myself with the problem is paying for the old heads to be returned, but the cost of one courier is far cheaper than 2 new filters, and then quite probably the same for my mate when his fails.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Foggy Pants, welcome to the forum here!! 

And also, thank you for the additional info on a good procedure to follow for resolving this known issue with those particular earlier models.


----------



## PolarExpress (Jun 19, 2011)

*JJlin78...*



jjlin78 said:


> so i got my replacement parts from eheim today and they sent me an entire new pump head so i don't have to open up the old pump and put in new parts. i guess because its my second time calling them with the same problem that they decided to send me a new pump head. i hope that this will be the last time i post about this filter with this problem.



Have you had any problems with the new pump? I just ran into the same problem today with my filter leaking. Pain in the butt as I don't have a backup and probably need to buy one now.

I just emailed Eheim.com through their support. I hope they get back to me in a day or two with a solution. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Squeak (Jun 23, 2011)

I am new (hello!) but found this forum and thread after desperately Googling 'eheim +pro +3 +leak'... I too have just this past week discovered water pours intermittently from the power cable hole, after 18 months of perfect behaviour. Swell (whom I bought the filter from) are happy to have it returned for testing and say they will refund me on confirmation of a non-user serviceable fault, but of course I have had to get hold of another filter in the meantime to keep the fish happy and retain my cycle as far as possible. I bought another Pro 3 after deliberating a fair while...but now I am rather regretting that decision! Do you happen to know if there's a way of checking when the filter was manufactured? I can't find a distinct batch number and I really don't want to have to go through this again in a year's time! I am torn...I have read about the primer seal and it seems a fairly straightforward fix, my replacement Eheim is unused and still returnable...however if I open up the top of the leaking unit myself it will void the warranty and I think I'd just far rather have an updated post-2010 unit. ARG. Eheim you've let me down.


----------



## PolarExpress (Jun 19, 2011)

Update: I called my LFS (Big Al's Aquarium) where I had purchased the filter, but they said they wouldn't do anything as my filter was over 1 year old. However, the manager did give me Eheim's number for North America (1-888-343-4662) and said I should contact them. I did, and found out they're only open M-F 9am till 5pm EST. Anyways, I called and got someone right away. He asked me a bunch of questions and said yes, it might be a defect of the pump head which is a known problem for the first generation of Pro3 line. He then said he needed the SERIE number from the pump head to confirm. Unfortunately, I didn't have the number on hand and he asked that I email it to him via [email protected]. He then gave me a confirmation number and to use it in the subject line of the email, when I had the chance to send him the SERIE number. I emailed him when I got home, and the next day I got a confirmation that the pump head would be replaced under warranty and that a new one was being sent.

Now I have to wait and hope the stupid Canada Post strike doesn't affect me. Just crossing my fingers and toes that I get a new filter soon. I still have the old one running but I've put the whole unit into a big bucket to catch the leak, and emptying it everyday.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Squeak said:


> I am new (hello!) but found this forum and thread after desperately Googling 'eheim +pro +3 +leak'... I too have just this past week discovered water pours intermittently from the power cable hole, after 18 months of perfect behaviour. Swell (whom I bought the filter from) are happy to have it returned for testing and say they will refund me on confirmation of a non-user serviceable fault, but of course I have had to get hold of another filter in the meantime to keep the fish happy and retain my cycle as far as possible. I bought another Pro 3 after deliberating a fair while...but now I am rather regretting that decision! Do you happen to know if there's a way of checking when the filter was manufactured? I can't find a distinct batch number and I really don't want to have to go through this again in a year's time! I am torn...I have read about the primer seal and it seems a fairly straightforward fix, my replacement Eheim is unused and still returnable...however if I open up the top of the leaking unit myself it will void the warranty and I think I'd just far rather have an updated post-2010 unit. ARG. Eheim you've let me down.


you can try emailing eheim with the serie number on the outside of the pump head. they record every number so that they know when each filter was manufactured.



PolarExpress said:


> Update: I called my LFS (Big Al's Aquarium) where I had purchased the filter, but they said they wouldn't do anything as my filter was over 1 year old. However, the manager did give me Eheim's number for North America (1-888-343-4662) and said I should contact them. I did, and found out they're only open M-F 9am till 5pm EST. Anyways, I called and got someone right away. He asked me a bunch of questions and said yes, it might be a defect of the pump head which is a known problem for the first generation of Pro3 line. He then said he needed the SERIE number from the pump head to confirm. Unfortunately, I didn't have the number on hand and he asked that I email it to him via [email protected]. He then gave me a confirmation number and to use it in the subject line of the email, when I had the chance to send him the SERIE number. I emailed him when I got home, and the next day I got a confirmation that the pump head would be replaced under warranty and that a new one was being sent.
> 
> Now I have to wait and hope the stupid Canada Post strike doesn't affect me. Just crossing my fingers and toes that I get a new filter soon. I still have the old one running but I've put the whole unit into a big bucket to catch the leak, and emptying it everyday.


i havent had any problems yet with my new pump head but problems only showed about 6 months after i set it up, and after eheim sent me a new primer pump. i will be so pissed if the new pump head starts leaking in 6 months. is eheim sending you a new pump head or replacement parts?


----------



## PolarExpress (Jun 19, 2011)

jjlin78 said:


> i havent had any problems yet with my new pump head but problems only showed about 6 months after i set it up, and after eheim sent me a new primer pump. i will be so pissed if the new pump head starts leaking in 6 months. is eheim sending you a new pump head or replacement parts?



Supposedly they're going to send me a new pump head. It's been 2 weeks now and nothing yet. I'm starting to get frustrated because the defective pump head is leaking more now. I fired off an email last night asking them when I might received the replacement pump head...so far no response. If I don't receive the replacement fairly soon, I'm going to have to go out and buy another filter as I have to go out of town for week. Another cost that I don't need. :icon_sad:


----------



## PolarExpress (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, they finally replied on July 6. Based on the wording of their email, it appears they forgot about me and never sent the replacement. The new time table was to send the replacement as of that day and I should expect it by July 12. I didn't receive it till July 14...just a couple of days before I had to head out of town. I'm not sure if the replacement pump was new as it wasn't sent in any original type packing. I'll just have to assume it was new. Anyways, to this date, the replacement is working fine. However I can't help feeling paranoid that it might leak again. For peace of mind, I may have to buy some internal filters and run only them when I next have to go out of town.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Good thing they finally took care of you! Good luck


----------



## Wahter (Apr 8, 2009)

*Leaky Eheim Pro 3*

Looks like Eheim knows about it and posted a note about it:

http://www.eheim.com/faqs/faqQuestionAnswer/8



Walter


----------



## 36bowfront (Oct 13, 2011)

*Eheim Leak Fix*

My Eheim Pro 3 2071 has been leaking from the power cord as well. I took the thing apart and have cleaned and place Eheim grease where it was recommended and I still have a leak. I decided to purchase Aquarium Sealant Silicone from my local pet store (it the same stuff used to seal glass aquariums) and silicone the primer pump and the two o-rings underneath to see if this corrects the issue. I did this last night and need to wait 48 hours for it to cure. I will have the filter running Saturday 15 October 2011 and repost my results. :fish:

Tuesday October 18, 2011 Update;
Okay! My fix worked! On another note. While I was in the process of fixing the massive leak I contacted Eheim through there website and they called me and sent me a replacement head. Apparently mine was still under warranty. Must have been a design flaw.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I just serviced my Pro 3 and had a leak, thank god I put a rubbermaid container under it.

I noticed that corner peice with the oval tube inside the canister got dislodged some how, it's where the filter sits on top of. 

But it doesn't seem to be the issue since it still leaking...


----------



## Ramhead (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi. New here. I know the post is old but I thought I would let you know my experience, as I found this post as I was googling eheim 2075 leaking. I had used my filter for 6 months and then we had earthquakes here in Christchurch. Tanks got packed up after the second time of loosing all my fish. Finally got my tanks set back up and when I did my 2075 was leaking from around the prime button. Rang the shop where I brought it from, they got in contact with the eheim supplier. Two days later I had a brand new pump head sat on my filter. They didn't even want to see a receipt or even know the serial number off my old head. Fantastic service. Not many other filter companies would have done that.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

chad320 said:


> Yourhttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/7555-eheim-rubber-seals-vaseline.html link didnt work but I knew regular vaseline in america is not good. Silicone based is what you want, not petroleum based...



Ernesto @ Eheim says plain Vaseline, NOT silicone...


Tommy


----------



## Walex (Oct 13, 2012)

jjlin78 said:


> well its been a couple of weeks and no more leaks from the power cord. this is the priming pump that i replaced, i'm pretty sure that the inside of it wasn't supposed to be dirty at all. it was pretty easy to do, i then vaselined every o ring in the filter before i reassembled it.


 
Could you tell me how to open the top compartmenet where the "o ring"is located?.I cant see any screw or something that allows me to open it without breaking it...
Thanks for any information that you can provide..


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Walex said:


> Could you tell me how to open the top compartmenet where the "o ring"is located?.I cant see any screw or something that allows me to open it without breaking it...
> Thanks for any information that you can provide..


i actually don't remember what the inside of the top looks like. eheim sent me a totally new top piece so i can take a look at my old one later. what is the problem with your filter? the same as everyone else in this post. you could probably contact eheim and get a new part.


----------

